# Smokehouse Deer Processing



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Had a buddy heading to his processor so I gave him one of the bucks I had on ice to take and get some sausage made up. Got it back last night and DAMN is it good. Got regular link, hot baby link, hot link. Cooked some of the Baby Hot Link last night and it was awesome. I will be taking a couple to him next year for sausage. If he was closer I would use him all the time. Great guy, very very clean place, always smell clean and like bleach. I couldnt be happier with it other than its an hour away. For you guys over this way if you want to make a little drive head to Kinston, Al and drop off your deer at the Smokehouse. Steve is a great guy and runs a great business.:thumbup:

Smokehouse Steve Hawthorne 1230 Co Rd 20, Kinston, AL 36453 334-565-3954


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

Always had great product , used him when i use to hunt over by elba


----------



## RBAGGETT (Feb 10, 2011)

Do you know of any processors on the alabama florida line around atmore.


----------



## muleskinner (May 5, 2009)

No doubt Steve and Tim do an oustanding job. I've been taking mine to them since the day they opened. They are well worth the drive to be able to have deer meat processed that can be eaten and enjoyed!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

So far I'm not real happy with Cajun specialties...maybe when and if I get my deer back I'll sing a different tune, but after the attitude I was given yesterday when I called to check the status of my processing I doubt it. So maybe I'll give your guy a try next year chase.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

*Sausage*



Splittine said:


> Had a buddy heading to his processor so I gave him one of the bucks I had on ice to take and get some sausage made up. Got it back last night and DAMN is it good. Got regular link, hot baby link, hot link. Cooked some of the Baby Hot Link last night and it was awesome. I will be taking a couple to him next year for sausage. If he was closer I would use him all the time. Great guy, very very clean place, always smell clean and like bleach. I couldnt be happier with it other than its an hour away. For you guys over this way if you want to make a little drive head to Kinston, Al and drop off your deer at the Smokehouse. Steve is a great guy and runs a great business.:thumbup:
> 
> Smokehouse Steve Hawthorne 1230 Co Rd 20, Kinston, AL 36453 334-565-3954


Just got mine back from him this morning and cooked some baby links for breakfast. It was probably best I've every had!!:thumbup:


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone have or know where a menu for this place is or know what all they do?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

RBAGGETT said:


> Do you know of any processors on the alabama florida line around atmore.


B AND J Meats in Century


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*cajun specialties*

A buddy of mine took three deer to cajun specialties last year and he never did get it back. They said they lost it. He called them several times to see when it would be ready and they were rude and said they would call him when it was ready. After another month went by he went down there and thats when they told him they must have given it to someone else, plus he lost a coller also.


----------

